# Another blastocyst query



## Toddy (Feb 1, 2003)

Morning Peter

Not sure if you remember my history but I'm currently undergoing my first IVF after 2 failed IUI's (March/April 2003). I conceived my 15 month old daughter daughter naturally but have to conceive our next child through fertility. DH has arthatis quite badly and has been given a miracle drug 'Methotraxate'. The good side about the drug is that my DH is pain free (thankfully), the down side is that we can't conceive while on the medication. Therefore before he started the course we banked some healthy sperm in the hope of conceiving our next child with the aid of fertility treamtments. The clinic that stored the sperm made a big boo boo and only stored 4 ampules which we didn't know until it was too late. Therefore we have to be exceptionally careful with every option given to us. 

So far everything is looking good and positive for us. I had the E/C on Monday and they collected 16 eggs. We are now on day three and one of them is at a 2 cell, 4 of them are at 4 cells and 8 are at 5-8 cells. Being that the number is pretty high at 5-8 cells they've advised we go to blastocyst.

I'm so nervous that I've made the right decision. I know deep down I have but I keep thinking what happens if they all stop dividing and I have none. I know its a terrible thing to think and I've got to be positive (which I am most of the time) but you can't help thinking the worst. 

The good news is that the clinic has an exceptionally good success rate, especially with blastocysts.

Do you have any words of comfort or advice from their own experiences.

One thing one of the girls on this site said, was if my embies aren't strong enough to get to blastocyst, who's to say that they would survive better in the womb.

I know alot of girls don't even get the chance to get to blastocyst, being that I have, have I proceeded correctly.

One other thing, the embrologists said they feel even more confident knowing my history and that officially we don't have fertility issues. However I did have 2 weeks ago an endo cyst removed from my ovary which was 2.5.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post and respond accordingly.

Ali.x

Ali.x

p.s. Who ever said IVF was a breeze eh!!!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Happytoddy said:


> Morning Peter
> 
> Not sure if you remember my history but I'm currently undergoing my first IVF after 2 failed IUI's (March/April 2003). I conceived my 15 month old daughter daughter naturally but have to conceive our next child through fertility. DH has arthatis quite badly and has been given a miracle drug 'Methotraxate'. The good side about the drug is that my DH is pain free (thankfully), the down side is that we can't conceive while on the medication. Therefore before he started the course we banked some healthy sperm in the hope of conceiving our next child with the aid of fertility treamtments. The clinic that stored the sperm made a big boo boo and only stored 4 ampules which we didn't know until it was too late.
> 
> ...


----------

